# Looking for a Yamaha YT6800 Lawn Tractor



## kevin_in_kansas

I am looking to buy a Yamaha YT6800 Lawn Tractor. Anybody have one they want to sell? Any ideas on finding one? They were only made for about 4 years starting in 1989.

Kevin


----------



## amicks

If I run across one I'll let you know. Welcome to TractorForum.com :cheers:


----------



## jodyand

Never knew Yamaha made Lawn Tractors but will ask around. Welcome to tractorforum and don't be a stranger around here.:friends: 
Jody


----------



## Adamr88

I would love to see a pic of one if some one could dig one up out of an old brochure.

Adam


----------



## bontai Joe

Hi Kevin in Kansas,
I see you have asked in most of the forums with no luck so far. Can I ask why this particular make and model of tractor is of interest? I've done several searches on ebay, Google and Yahoo and come up empty, but who knows what's for sale tomorrow? I'll keep checking. Have you done a web search of Yamaha dealers and asked around to see if any have been traded in? Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## amicks

Here's a picture of a YT3600 Yamaha Tractor that I have for sale. Just so you can say you seen one. These sold new for $2999.95 and this one will sell for around $ 1500.00 It is a 12hp Yamaha engine with 38" mower. Hydro drive with electric PTO. They used a cast iron housing for the steering gears. Quality was great with shaft drive etc.


----------



## jodyand

*Looks new*

amicks that YT looks brand new whoever own it must not have used it much.
Jody


----------



## amicks

Very little, as the blades are orginal and still have paint on them.Another picture.


----------



## amicks

Another of the engine.


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Hey amicks??*

That engine looks pretty strangs in that shot. Any info on it? # of cyl, HP,etc? Maybe a shot of the other side? 

My first look at the outside picture and I thought "OK just anouther mower" "probably made by MTD"

But that engine shot, you can REALY see the quilty that went in to it. Looks like a real top shelf peice. Anyone know why they stopped making them?


----------



## kevin_in_kansas

*I will keep the YT3600 in mind.*

That YT3600 looks brand new. However, I've got my heart set on a YT6800. The 6800 is very similar to the 3600, but has 18 HP and 48" cut. The machine retailed for about 4 grand in the early 90's. I had no idea it would be so hard to find one. A google search will find very few hits for "YT6800", one of them being this forum.


----------



## gtdcic

*yamaha yt6800 for sale*

I have a yamaha Yt 6800 for sale had a complete tuneup runs and looks excellant 1000.00

[email protected]


In Maryland

thanks greg


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

My work is selling one for 700 dollars. In Brookfield, WI 262-781-6400. ask for DAVE R. We gotta get rid of her lol.


----------



## larryccf

*YT6800 for sale for $450*

bumped into this listing on craiglist and remembered you asking about one

from May of this year

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/grd/1193389946.html


----------



## larryccf

*just noticed kevin in ka posted that*

in 2003

insert sound of me smacking self on back of head


----------



## SHARTEL

......Don't ya hate it when that happens?? 

Done it many times myself! Welcome to the site btw. Look forward to a little intro if you have the time and inclination...

SHARTEL


----------



## Pete C

*Have Yahama 6800 Lawn Tractor For Sale*

This tractor popped one day and I have not got it to run since. It does not have any spark. Other than that it is in pretty good shape. Call Pete at 815-778-3617 This is in Illinois. Asking $750 or best offer.


Pete C


----------



## nascarjay

*Yt6800*



amicks said:


> Another of the engine.


I have a YT6800 and I use to love it and I guess I still do considering Im thinking on buying a rotor assembly for it that is 400.00 to hopefully fix the starting problem I have with it 

If you do buy one remember this they are rare and hard to find parts for and to have anyone work on them and even when you do they cost alot to repair but they run like no other mower so i guess you get what you pay for good luckByeBye


----------



## wjjones

Nice looking tractors... I tried, and got 0 hits on our local classifieds good luck with your search..


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I saw a couple of them on CL last year- they wanted a ton of money for them, even tho they needed a ton of work.


----------



## wrenched2010

*i have a 6800 for sale*

I have a orig complete 6800 for sale or trade . Located inn northeast IN. Needs some tlc but run good no problems but the snap ring in the left axelshaft came off and needs fixed. Call 260 336 1324 .Thanks !


----------



## cecil1

i have one for sell. It works great. I have to jump the starter to make it start. In the process of getting a selinoid for it. Either way i am going to sell it. $250/if I cant find selinoid. $350 if i can.


----------



## juicyjayd

i have one and will get pics upon request. yt6800


----------



## farmertim

cecil1 said:


> i have one for sell. It works great. I have to jump the starter to make it start. In the process of getting a selinoid for it. Either way i am going to sell it. $250/if I cant find selinoid. $350 if i can.


RANDY'S ENGINE REPAIR eBay Store About My Store
Try this guy, He always fixes me up


----------



## dougarm

*Yamaha 6700 Lawn Tractor*

I have a Yamaha 6700 Lawn Tractor. Has always been well maintained. Last year when I changed the oil, it began to leak oil. I never had it repaired. It has always run well. Interested in selling. Make an offer.


----------



## Pcarrier12

*Yamaha YT 3600 Horizontal engine*

Hello there everyone.
I have an awesome yt 3600 that I actuallly got free because my manager couldnt find his key, so i went got a key for $15 and had a good machine.
My deck is seizing up and doesnt want to move, I love the engine, very powerful etc.
My next project is to make a log splitter.
Seeing the YT 3600 is a horizontal shaft Could I use this motor for a log splitter.
For the splitter, i plan on having 
1) a log lifter
2) adjustable blade by hydraulics
3) and the regular hydraulic to push the wood towards the blade.
is this a good idea to use this engine?
If this isnt, im going to sell the YT 3600 seeing the engine is perfect and im shore its a very small problem to get it going again.
Whats the value of this machine?
Thanks for reading this Phil


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I saw a couple of them on CL last year- they wanted a ton of money for them, even tho they needed a ton of work.


So many people think they have a retirement fund these days I tell you. Those Yamahas are nice looking units though!


----------



## hoekster

*Yamaha YT6800 REAR BAGGEr*

I have a Yamaha YT 6800 Runs great..and I want to keep it....Just need to find someone on this planet that makes parts for it. No troubles yet...but would love to find a rear bagger for it.


----------



## nvanderoer1

*Tractor*

I have a Yamaha YT 6800 for sale in very good condition


----------



## Madisuncle8282

How much are you trying to get for the YT 6800 and do you have any pictures?


----------



## bsonjohn

I have a YT 6800.. It's in very good condition.. Hadn't used it in 10 years... Carb is messed up I believe??? Would sell it... I live in Georgia... thanks
[email protected]


----------



## ericjr16

Old thread, but if you are still looking, came across this morning! Quite a drive for you also.
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/grd/4891200631.html


----------



## junkyarddog

*yamaha yt6800*

I got one for sale in NJ.350.00 Needs engine rebiuld.The rest of it looks good.


----------



## fazor1951

i have a yamaha yt6800 tractor for sale, runs good, i am near lafayette indiana,ph # 574-965-2349 ask for daryl


----------



## dking_20016

i have a nice 6800 run and mows grass its clean


----------



## dking_20016

i am in pa about 62 miles south of pittsburgh 724 833 0857 it is also a yt6800


----------



## dking_20016

i also have a troybuilt 1990 high and low range 22 hp command motor runs and mows


----------



## Ozaukee

amicks said:


> Here's a picture of a YT3600 Yamaha Tractor that I have for sale. Just so you can say you seen one. These sold new for $2999.95 and this one will sell for around $ 1500.00 It is a 12hp Yamaha engine with 38" mower. Hydro drive with electric PTO. They used a cast iron housing for the steering gears. Quality was great with shaft drive etc.


----------



## Ozaukee

amicks said:


> Here's a picture of a YT3600 Yamaha Tractor that I have for sale. Just so you can say you seen one. These sold new for $2999.95 and this one will sell for around $ 1500.00 It is a 12hp Yamaha engine with 38" mower. Hydro drive with electric PTO. They used a cast iron housing for the steering gears. Quality was great with shaft drive etc.


Amici’s do you still have the Yamaha yt3600?


----------



## ANDY0688

Got a YT6800, no mower deck, not pretty, but runs decent. Needs a new throttle cable. Will be selling when that is fixed. @Ozaukee, not sure if you would be interested, but judging by your name, you are very close by.


----------



## Bob Driver

Just goes to show you some things never die on the interweb.... 

For example, this thread that started with a guy looking for a certain, hard to find, mower* 17 *years ago. That was back in the good old days, when I could sleep all night without having to get up to pee.


----------



## Windwood

amicks said:


> Here's a picture of a YT3600 Yamaha Tractor that I have for sale. Just so you can say you seen one. These sold new for $2999.95 and this one will sell for around $ 1500.00 It is a 12hp Yamaha engine with 38" mower. Hydro drive with electric PTO. They used a cast iron housing for the steering gears. Quality was great with shaft drive etc.


 I have one if anyones interested in it


----------



## Bob Driver

Windwood said:


> I have one if anyones interested in it


This thread started *17 years ago* and still won't die. It's like the Energizer Bunny of threads on this forum. Most responses seem to be from "One posters" that are looking to sell their Yamaha that's almost impossible to find parts for any more.


----------



## bontai Joe

I have only ever seen one Yamaha tractor in the "flesh" in my life. I think every Yamaha tractor ever sold in the USA has been mentioned in this thread over the past 17 plus years.


----------



## Bob Driver

bontai Joe said:


> I have only ever seen one Yamaha tractor in the "flesh" in my life. I think every Yamaha tractor ever sold in the USA has been mentioned in this thread over the past 17 plus years.


They only sold them for 4 years here in the U.S. (1988-1992). They offered 4 different models....
YT3600 12HP 38" deck 1988-1992
YT5700 16HP 42" deck 1990-1991
YT6700 18HP 42" deck 1990-1992
YT6800 18HP 48" deck 1989-1992

As you know from this post, parts are almost impossible to find and every guy that has one as a rusty POC sitting in his yard thinks it's worth it's weight in gold...... "It's rare as hell because they only sold them here for a few years". Same thing applies to a Yugo, but you don't see them going for big $$$ at a Mecum Auction


----------



## bontai Joe

You mean that my Yugo I have been paying storage fees on for 25 years isn't worth a million dollars? Drat!!!!! (LOL)


----------



## Bob Driver

bontai Joe said:


> You mean that my Yugo I have been paying storage fees on for 25 years isn't worth a million dollars? Drat!!!!! (LOL)


Sorry Joe, but you can probably let go of that 73' Vega also. Old school stuff (cars, pickups, motorcycles, tractors, lawn mowers) sells on "nostalgia" for the most part. "My Grandad, Dad, Uncle (fill in the blank) had one", or "I always wanted one of those as a kid". You're actually buying memories, not necessarily technology, or even durability. Granted they did build stuff to make it last longer back in "the day", but then you got to keep in the back of your mind the reason it got parked behind the barn 20 years ago to start with was because it was worn the hell out and somebody got tired of screwing with it to keep it running.


----------



## bontai Joe

Oh NOOOOOOO! Not my Vega! (LOL)


----------



## Bob Driver

Us baby-boomers and "nostalgia" is what has kept Harley Davidson and to some extent John Deere going for the last 25 years. Both companies have been carried by product reputations that came from the last century. The equipment they produce today is way over priced for the value received in the purchase. Both have extensive networks of "Legacy" Dealerships for sales/service/parts. The local HD Dealer has been in business since the 1960's and the JD Dealer has been in business since the 1920's. Both act like they are doing you favor by just letting you walk through the door. On the parts end, their Dealerships are absolutely getting killed by on-line, after-market retailers. Once us baby-boomers are gone, both companies are doomed........


----------



## Rick Sr

kevin_in_kansas said:


> I am looking to buy a Yamaha YT6800 Lawn Tractor. Anybody have one they want to sell? Any ideas on finding one? They were only made for about 4 years starting in 1989.
> 
> Kevin


I have that yamaha lawn mower. It runs but needs 1 of the coils replaced


----------



## Rick Sr

kevin_in_kansas said:


> I am looking to buy a Yamaha YT6800 Lawn Tractor. Anybody have one they want to sell? Any ideas on finding one? They were only made for about 4 years starting in 1989.
> 
> Kevin





kevin_in_kansas said:


> I am looking to buy a Yamaha YT6800 Lawn Tractor. Anybody have one they want to sell? Any ideas on finding one? They were only made for about 4 years starting in 1989.
> 
> Kevin


715-741-0262. Rick


----------



## Bob Driver

Rick Sr said:


> 715-741-0262. Rick


Rick - I noticed you've only posted on this forum twice. This forum has been around a long time and one of the cautions you need take is to look at the date on the original post. Kevin_in_Kansas was looking for that Yamaha *18 years ago* and if you click on his profile, he doesn't appear to be an active member any longer. Wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a phone call. As discussed in this post, parts for any of those old Yamaha mowers are almost impossible to find. It's one of those deals where your machine is probably worth more $$$ parted out and sold on E-bay than it is to repair and sell complete. Bear in mind there probably aren't a handful of people still using there Yamaha to actually mow on a weekly basis. You still see them at vintage lawn tractor shows, but they aren't really something that is sought after by collectors at this time. Give it 20 years and that will change, but they are never going to be on the level of a 1940's Gibson.

That coil is part # JE8-85630-00-00 and of course is NLA (no longer available). You can still come across them used on E-bay, but they are usually over $100. For new.... part # 7LY-85640-01-00 will work as a direct replacement. They run $150 each, but they are even hard to find. 
JE8-85630-00-00 Used $110
7LY-85640-01-00 New $147


----------



## JMead63

kevin_in_kansas said:


> I am looking to buy a Yamaha YT6800 Lawn Tractor. Anybody have one they want to sell? Any ideas on finding one? They were only made for about 4 years starting in 1989.
> 
> Kevin


Hi Kevin I have your 6800 for sale


----------



## Bob Driver

You perhaps didn't notice "Kevin" was actually looking for that 6800 when GW Bush was President (2003)


----------



## Andrus02

View attachment 75049


----------



## mhammer086

amicks said:


> Here's a picture of a YT3600 Yamaha Tractor that I have for sale. Just so you can say you seen one. These sold new for $2999.95 and this one will sell for around $ 1500.00 It is a 12hp Yamaha engine with 38" mower. Hydro drive with electric PTO. They used a cast iron housing for the steering gears. Quality was great with shaft drive etc.


I have 2 of them I have a 6800 and a 3600 yt yamahas


----------



## kyleb76.kb

kevin_in_kansas said:


> I am looking to buy a Yamaha YT6800 Lawn Tractor. Anybody have one they want to sell? Any ideas on finding one? They were only made for about 4 years starting in 1989.
> 
> Kevin


I have five of them


----------



## Bob Driver

kyleb76.kb said:


> I have five of them


1st post huh? Word of caution about this Forum (especially on multi-page post) is to learn to check the date of the original post..... This thread started *19 years ago.* Standing joke on here is this is "The Tread that won't die". You're certainly not the first guy to get caught in it's snare and you probably won't by any means be the last.

Congratulations on having five YT6800's that are damn near impossible to find parts for any more, but "Kevin in Kansas" was looking to buy one back in *2003*


----------

